# Red Belly Monster!



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Took this pic today of my solo red and noticed he looks HUGE in it!


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> Took this pic today of my solo red and noticed he looks HUGE in it!


Nice..thats a great fish


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

gotta love that smug face!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have this on my phone lol

nice natt
hes a fat ass


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

and to think that you want to give away this specimen!!....







....One of my favorite reds on this site!...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you Da'man!!!!

Heres a video for those of you that want to know why his name is bully


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pman thanks for the video! thats AWESOME
so great seeing a solo pygo being so active

fish looks A+ man
keep up the good work

any decisions on your rhomb/new tank possibilities


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

red bro!


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow wish mine were that outgoing . . prob would be down to one fish tho. . .


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank ya !


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like hes in a high traffic area 
i always found that p's that grow use to seeing activity outside the tank loose their shyness much better then ones who dont


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

mean red.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Central said:


> looks like hes in a high traffic area
> i always found that p's that grow use to seeing activity outside the tank loose their shyness much better then ones who dont


yeah dude, mine are in my basement and only see my dad and I when we go down.

no one else goes downstairs for anything besides laundry.

I see an amazing different in my oscar's behaviour being in very high traffic area. they never stop saying hi


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute fish Bro.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the fish. I hope mine finger chase like that some day


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"Bulldog".


----------

